# J'aime les gens ... mais pas tous !!!!



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

En général, si l'on exclue les calembours foireux et les threads à connotation sexuelo-comiques, mon caractère me pousse vers des sujets fleurés du style "aimons-nous les uns les autres" (non jpmiss ! je n'ai pas dit les uns SUR les autres !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) ou "tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil" ... ...
...ça "dégouline" parfois, mais c'est sincère et je le pense vraiment ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ou tout au moins, je le pensais vraiment jusqu'à ce soir du 21 juillet 2003 ou, malheureusement, j'ai pris conscience de mes limites !
Chaque année, pour le 21 juillet (FetNat belge), une grande soirée avec spectacle gratuit + feu d'artifice (bien évidemment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) est organisée dans mon patelin - cette fete, qui est à chaque fois un exemple du genre, draine plus de 10.000 personnes dans le parc communal - l'ambiance y est chaleureuse et bon enfant ... bref, une bonne occasion de bien s'amuser pour pas cher surtout pour ceux qui habitent dans les banlieues de Lille-Roubaix-Tourcoing et qui n'ont pas tous les jours l'occasion de s'éclater...
J'y participe depuis plus de 10 ans, et chaque année, cette "grande fete" est une parfaite réussite !!!
....Sauf ce dernier 21 juillet !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et pourtant, tous les ingrédients y étaient : un temps splendide, de la "bonne musique" jouée en live par quelques groupes motivés, des boissons fraiches et tout le reste...
Mais, c'était sans compter sur quelques centaines de beaufs arrosés à la Kro, accoutrés en marcel et trainings, descendus de je ne sais ou, accompagnés de leur marmaille et de leurs "femelles" (malheureusement, je pèse mes mots ! ...si j'avais osé, j'aurais utilisé "truies" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et qui, par leur vulgarité provocante et leur violence gratuite ont gaché la fete de milliers d'autres ... : agressions verbales, provocations, vulgarités de tous ordres (je ne donnerais pas d'exemples pour rester correct) - ce qui m'a le plus choqué, c'était le fait que les femmes et meme les enfants n'étaient pas en reste dans cette escalade vulgaire et dégradante !!!
...Et pas question "d'étrangers de type basanés" ou de "jeunes incontrolés" comme diraient certains, c'était de "bons belges et français", bien de chez nous, venus se divertir en famille ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à leur facon 
En bref, un spectacle lamentable d'éructations et de débauche incontrolable !
Je me suis fait craché dessus et insulté par un gamin qui devait avoir tout au plus 10 ans parce que
c'était au moins la 10ième fois qu'il me refilait un coup de coude dans l'estomac en gesticulant comme un possédé et que je lui avais demandé gentiment de se calmer...!!! ... et quand la famille est arrivée au grand complet, j'ai préféré me tirer (courageux, mais pas téméraire !!!)

Et c'est à ce moment-là que j'ai basculé : moi, qui d'habitude aime tout le monde, qui trouve toujours mille et une excuses pour expliquer tel ou tel comportement, j'ai eu brusquement des envies de meurtres, des envies de les frapper, de gifler autant leurs femmes que leurs gosses imbéciles, de shooter dans leurs gros bides bien gras, en un mot, de les anéantir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A ce moment, et si j'en avais eu les moyens, je crois bien que j'aurais "tiré dans le tas"...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est affreux me direz-vous ! Et bien, ce qui est encore plus affreux, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, après plus de 48 heures de mures réflexions sur ma réaction qu'au début je croyais purement épidermique, j'en viens à me dire que je déteste ces gens, cette masse imbécile de beaufs, de connasses et de rejetons, nourris au barbec et abreuvés de piquette, venus semer la merde gratuitement et sans raisons...

Jamais je n'aurais cru qu'un jour cela m'arriverait et il fallait que j'en parle ici, dans le Bar, lieu de liberté s'il en est...

Ma crainte à l'heure actuelle : de faire l'amalgame entre ce que pudiquement on appelle le quart-monde et les déshérités de notre système qui méritent respect et assistance, et cette bande de dégénérés et de fouteurs de merde que l'on voit de plus en plus au coin de nos rues !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et croyez-moi, ça me pèse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'attend aucune réaction à ce thread ... il fallait simplement que je couche ce coup de gueule dans un post pour le dédramatiser un peu !!!

Je m'en excuse !


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juillet 2003)

Je suis peut-être trop curieux mais ça s'est passé où ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis peut-être trop curieux mais ça s'est passé où ?
> *


...pas à Bruxelles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...dans un patelin à l'origine tranquille, situé sur la frontière franco-belge, et qui malheureusement, tend à devenir "le Bronx" à partir de 22 H !!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (24 Juillet 2003)

une bonne guerre, ça leur mettra du plomb dans l'crâne ! (blague éculée de mon père pour qui un adjudant alcoolique reste un pléonasme) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît ! (audiard)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pas de bol pour toi et tous ceux qui subissent un tel comportement, je compatis et reconnais que c'est pour des raisons similaires (en plus de mon snobisme naturel, faut pas déconner quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) que je fuis comme la peste tous ces grands rassemblements de foules, surtout à paris, du style fête (sic) de la musique et compagnie.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Juillet 2003)

Je ne pensais pas à Bruxelles où ce genre de festivité reste "bonne enfant" en général.
Tournais, Mons, La Louvière,...il y a beaucoup de possibilité.
C'est triste ton histoire.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

" _Les cons ça ose tout. C'est meme a ça qu'on les reconnait_ "

Audiard

...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> *
> les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît ! (audiard)
> 
> 
> ...



Merde grillé


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

C'est clair qu'une bonne fête entre amis ça ne se fait pas à 10000 ! J'évite ces foules ou l'incontrolable est de plus en plus présent ...


----------



## Fulvio (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et c'est à ce moment-là que j'ai basculé : moi, qui d'habitude aime tout le monde, qui trouve toujours mille et une excuses pour expliquer tel ou tel comportement  *



Comme dit l'adage : "Tolérance n'est pas vertu".



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ma crainte à l'heure actuelle : de faire l'amalgame entre ce que pudiquement on appelle le quart-monde et les déshérités de notre système qui méritent respect et assistance, et cette bande de dégénérés et de fouteurs de merde que l'on voit de plus en plus au coin de nos rues !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà qui me rappelle mes reflexions post-21 avril...
Mais t'inquiètes, on peut garder le coeur à gauche après ça, même s'il bouge un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je n'attend aucune réaction à ce thread ... il fallait simplement que je couche ce coup de gueule dans un post pour le dédramatiser un peu !!!
> 
> Je m'en excuse !
> *



Pas de quoi


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je n'attend aucune réaction à ce thread ... il fallait simplement que je couche ce coup de gueule dans un post pour le dédramatiser un peu !!!
> 
> Je m'en excuse !
> ...



Ben, tu sais tu as bien fait, ça permet de déverser le trop plein et d'éviter l'effet cocotte minute


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ben, tu sais tu as bien fait, ça permet de déverser le trop plein et d'éviter l'effet cocotte minute
> 
> ...



Et d'apres ce que dit krystof, t'en connais un rayon question cocotte minute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, ok , je sais ou c'est..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et d'apres ce que dit krystof, t'en connais un rayon question cocotte minute
> 
> 
> ...








 celle-là  *jamais* j'aurais osé la faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_tu t'y entends pour mettre le souk chez un jeune couple qui démarre dans la vie..._


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et d'apres ce que dit krystof, t'en connais un rayon question cocotte minute
> 
> ...








 Ah boooon... _Pffffffffffff_










			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Ok, ok , je sais ou c'est..  *



C'est ça tu connais le chemin


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu ferais pas pareil à sa place si t'apprenais qu'on vient de te larguer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il aime les gens ... mais pas tous


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> fais gaffe Finn... je sais où tu habite...   *


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

Recommandé pour les aigreurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

Confiture de poires, de pommes et de vanilleUne confiture à la pointe de la douceur. Ingrédients pour 4 personnes : Pour environ 500 g de confiture:450 g de poires325 g de pommes reinettes ou boskoop½ citron650 g de sucre cristallisé1 gousse de vanille.


Type de plat :	Dessert
Temps de préparation :	60 min
Temps de cuisson :	30 min
Thème: 	Végétarien, Enfant, Familial
Niveau de difficulté :	Moyen
Libellé calorique :	Riche
Coût :	Moyen

Laisser tremper les fruits dans de l'eau à niveau pendant 5 à 6 heures afin de leur enlever leur amertume.Peler les pommes et les poires, épépiner les, il devrait rester environ 550 g de fruits.Couper les, en morceaux au dessus de la bassine a confiture, ajouter le sucre, la gousse de vanille fendue et le jus de citron.Chauffer doucement en mélangeant. Dès que le sucre est fondu faire bouillir pendant 15 mn environ jusqu'à la transparence des fruits.Passer le tout au moulin à légumes, grosse grille (il ne doit rien rester dans l'ustensile).Procéder à la cuisson définitive en remuant pendant 10 mn. Terminer en vérifiant la nappe. (pas en se vautrant dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## gribouille (24 Juillet 2003)

cher co-nystagmutien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un bout de temps que je ressens ça... mais moi désormais je n'hésite plus à remettre en place ce genre d'individus... ça part direct... 

j'avais des voisins comme ça... tous les soirs entre 2h et 8h du mat boxon a fond, 2 JBL de 900watts + bières et pouffiasses couineuses (ou clitos en détresse comme vous voudrez mon cher alèm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sur leur terasse, en sous les fenetre de ma chambre. En plus de ça insulter voisins, inciter leur propres gosses à pisser par dessu la rambarde, voir à jeter bouteilles et canettes sur les voitures des autres...etc. 

Bref au bout de 18 mois de galères de ce genre à avoir essayer avec tout le reste du quartier de tenter de résoudre ça par la diplomatie puis par l'intermédiaire des autoritées (totalement inefficaces au passage) nous avons décidés en communs entre locataires et propriétaires d'agir par la force et de faire justice nous mêmes, puisque la "loi" qui prévaut normalement s'en fout ou bien classe.
On à tout fait : destruction de l'alimentation en courant électrique de l'appartement de ces imbéciles pour pouvoir arriver à se reposer et dormir normalement toute les 24 heures, lapidation en règle avec ufs, tomates,  divers résidus de poubelles, etc de ces gens là et de leurs invités sur leur terasse par l'ensemble des autres résidents... certains sont allés jusqu'au lance pierres sur les baies vitrées...
Ils on finit par déménager dans l'urgence, lorsuque l'avant veille au soir, provenant certainement d'un immeuble les dominant, un lave-linge s'est écrasé sur cette terasse suite à une chute de 20 mètres. 
Il n'y a eus aucun blessé heureusement. Par contre cela à déclenché une clameur .... des applaudissements de centaines de gens à leur fenêtres attirés par le bruit du scrash.

Quand rien ne retiens la barbarie, parce que ces gens ne savent plus se contenir normalement, et que les autorités ou responsables du maintiens de l'ordre s'en foutent ou feignent d'ignorer, malheureusement cela conduit à ce genre d'exès.

Depuis que cette pauvre Brandt d'un autre âge ai tenté de voler, et effrayé enfin les mauvais esprits, le quartier à retrouvé son calme et la courtoisie est de nouveau de mise... un vrai paradis comme avant il y à deux ans en arrière...

On ne sais toujours pas qui à pus propulser cette machine par une fenêtre.... mais personne ne cherche à savoir...


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et d'apres ce que dit krystof, t'en connais un rayon question cocotte minute
> 
> ...



Et pas qu'en cocotte minute.


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * Bref au bout de 18 mois de galères ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curieux d'avoir attendu aussi longtemps ? Vous n'avez pas de corses dans la famille ? Ils savent se débarasser des géneurs ...


----------



## Yip (24 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * heureusement que personne n'a pensé au goudron et aux plumes!??..
> dans cette histoire,je vois les uns aussi effrayants que les autres
> 
> 
> ...



Dans la mesure où les autorités s'en sont lavé les mains, que voulais-tu qu'il arrive ?

Je ne trouve pas ceux qui sont restés aussi "effrayants" que les autres dans la mesure où le quartier a retrouvé sa tranquilité, c'est le ras le bol qui les a fait sortir de leurs gonds. Je les trouve plutôt softs, au contraire, l'histoire aurait pû se terminer beaucoup plus mal.


----------



## Yip (24 Juillet 2003)

J'espère sincèrement que celui qui a jeté la machine a bien regardé avant, je suis d'accord, c'est "trop" et ça paraît disproportionné.

Mais il faut savoir que la perte de la tranquilité amène à un moment ou à un autre à faire n'importe quoi.
N'oublions pas que l'homme est un animal, qu'il a une notion refoulée mais bien réelle du territoire (ce dont il n'est pas question ici), mais surtout qu'il a besoin de se reposer sinon il devient fou, réellement. Les exemples ne manquent pas de gens tout à fait normaux et calmes habituellement qui ont tiré à la carabine depuis leur fenêtre sur des gens bruyants, hommes, femmes ou enfants.

La pierre est à jeter (pas la cuisinière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) aux autorités qui n'ont pas fait leur travail.
Personne n'a le droit de se faire justice soi-même, la police et la justice sont là pour ça. Si elles ne bougent pas, n'importe qui, même toi, craquera un jour ou l'autre.
Je ne défend pas la violence des voisins excédés, je constate qu'elle était inévitable et que les choses rentrées dans l'ordre ils sont redevenus calmes.


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2003)

il me semble d'après quelques souvenirs de cours de bios que lorsque les rats sont trop nombreux dans une des cages où on les parque, ils deviennent cannibales et fratricides, tuant et piétinant de toutes leurs forces leurs voisins... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour gribouille : oui, j'étais en discute avec toi quand ils ont commencé à vider leurs poubelles sur ces fameux voisins.


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * cher co-nystagmutien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus efficase et plus rapide : combattre le feu par le feu, ou alors passer dans sans aucun doute (la il auront l'air de vrai con et seront grillé avec leurs nouveaux voisins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *  ou alors passer dans sans aucun doute (la il auront l'air de vrai con et seront grillé avec leurs nouveaux voisins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais bon la faut être tomber bien bas


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> mais bon la faut être tomber bien bas
> 
> ...



avec la machine à laver comme lest, tu devrais y arriver !!


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2003)

impossible, je ne doit pas être mouiller


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...
> 
> Mais, c'était sans compter sur quelques centaines de beaufs arrosés à la Kro, accoutrés en marcel et trainings, descendus de je ne sais ou, accompagnés de leur marmaille et de leurs "femelles"
> ...



Je suis étonné que tu n'ais encore jamais eu à rencontrer ce genre de personnes, ou alors il y a un nid vers chez moi, car ça fait longtemps que par chez moi, il est raisonnable d'éviter toute manifestation "populaire" sous peine de vivre ce que tu as vécu.

Je ne pense pas que tu fera d'amalgame, car on fini par les repérer de loin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (en général, y un gosse qui cours et tu entends sa mère qui lui aboie dessus : "Dylan, viens ici", et ensuite apparait l'homme (?) au marcel qui n'en a rien à foutre de l'éducation de son gamin).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je suis étonné que tu n'ais encore jamais eu à rencontrer ce genre de personnes*


Arfff ! J'en cotoie tous les jours, mais c'est la première fois qu'il m'a été donné "d'admirer" un tel ramassis de vulgarité et de sans-gene !
Comme Grib, j'ai eu pendant quelques mois des voisins de ce genre : engueulades permanentes, gosses qui hurlent, tapages en tous genres, maison taudisée en quelques semaines, barbec journalier sous mes fenetres, canettes lancées dans mon jardin..... 
Le gars, lui, un beauf de première avec marcel en nylon et bob ricard ne connaissait qu'une seule phrase : "je t'emmerde !!!" - à chaque fois qu'on essayait de discuter c'était : "je t'emmerde" et comme par hasard, le lendemain, soit j'avais un pneu crevé ou une griffe dans ma bagnole !!!
La femme, n'en parlons pas : 120 ou 130 kilos de vulgarité ébouriffante et une rapidité sans pareille pour asséner des baffes à ses gosses en les insultant de connards et autres joyeusetés !!!
Comme la situation devenait critique et meme dangereuse (jets de bouteille et autres ustensiles...) dans les jardins environnants on a, avec quelques voisins averti les instances sociales qui, en quelques jours, les ont "reclassés" dans leur ghetto d'ou ils n'auraient jamais du sortir !!!!
C'est dur à avouer, mais ce jour-là, j'ai été réellement soulagé et jamais je n'ai éprouvé le moindre remords à leur encontre ... j'avais tout essayé : tentative de dialogue, gentillesse, aides de tous genres etc... etc...
Mais, quand on attrape 50 fois dans la gueule : "je t'emmerde !", on n'a qu'un seul désir, c'est de les voir aller se faire pendre ailleurs et surtout qu'ils ne se reproduisent quand meme pas trop !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé, mais je fais une allergie depuis quelques jours !!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

Ce qui est très positif dans ton sujet Thebig, cest quil permet de se rendre compte que nous ne sommes pas seuls à avoir subit ce genre de nuisances, et pas seuls non plus à avoir commis des actes, dont nous ne sommes pas très fiers, bien quayant ressenti sur linstant une certaine satisfaction mêlée dun plaisir sadique.

Ceci ne doit cependant pas nous faire croire que si les autres le font aussi,  cest que cest bien et que cest *la* seule solution. Se faire justice soit même nest, à mon avis, pas *la* solution, cest dangereux. Chacun se laisse emporter par sa passion et jusquoù lêtre humain est-il capable daller ? 

Alors, même si cest difficile, il faut exiger lintervention de médiateurs, qui eux sauront garder leur sang-froid et éviterons de donner un coup de fusil sur un enfant qui joue de la trompette juste à lheure de la sieste.


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2003)

The Big, tu devrais éviter de sortir dans la rue... la plupart de sgens sont comme ça chez moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est sur, ça effraie les bobos !


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

Et pas que les bobos.


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * The Big, tu devrais éviter de sortir dans la rue... la plupart de sgens sont comme ça chez moi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ben moi j'ai pas peur


----------



## Fulvio (24 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * si MON savoir vivre,MA gentillesse,MA politesse ne marche pas avec ces gens?..c'est forcemment les autres qui déconnent!!?...oui c'est forcemment eux..ce ramassi de vulgarité,d'agressivité et d'imbécilité congénitale!..
> (...)  *



Waouh, quelle grandeur d'âme !
Donc, si on te crache à la gueule, tu t'excuses d'avoir par tes riches atours provoqué l'envie d'un miséreux, et puis le glaviot en pleine face, c'est pas si dégueulasse, renonçons donc à notre vision étriquée de l'hygiène...

Que la misère génère ce genre de comportement, c'est un fait. Mais que ce fait excuse ces comportements, non, non et non !


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Que la misère génère ce genre de comportement, c'est un fait.   *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> * si MON savoir vivre,MA gentillesse,MA politesse ne marche pas avec ces gens?..c'est forcemment les autres qui déconnent!!?...oui c'est forcemment eux..ce ramassi de vulgarité,d'agressivité et d'imbécilité congénitale!..
> 
> moi..j'ai fait tout ce que j'ai pu
> 
> ...


Pas d'accord jerho !
La vie en communauté nous oblige à un minimum de savoir-vivre, de respect mutuel et de politesse (j'ai bien dit un "minimum") - alors, quand tu surprends le gars en question en train de pisser sur ta porte de garage parce qu'il est tellement bourré qu'il ne sait plus attendre de rentrer chez lui à quelques mètres et qu'il te regarde en gueulant : "je t'emmerde !" et bien, oui, le con, c'est lui !!!
Et quand tu as épuisé vainement toutes tes ressources en tentant de poser un début de dialogue et que tu n'arrives à rien, si ce n'est à une situation encore plus accablante qu'au début, tu n'as qu'une seule envie, c'est de les voir déguerpir, vite, n'importe ou et dans n'importe quelles conditions...!!!
Encore un exemple qui date d'une quinzaine de jours :
au bureau, nous avons une petite pelouse à l'arrière (terrain privé mais ouvert sur la voie publique) - un midi, jour de canicule, un couple du quartier accompagné de ses 3 enfants décide de pique-niquer sur cette pelouse sous nos fenetres (frigo box, frites, canettes et tout le toutim !) - mon boss insiste pour qu'on leur dise que c'est un terrain privé et qu'il n'ont rien à faire là - j'insiste pour les laisser en paix, ce qu'il accepte de bonne grace - catastrophe : après leur départ, la pelouse est un véritable dépotoir : déchets, canettes, paquets de frites entamés, papier gras et j'en passe ... on retrouve meme de la mayo collée sur la porte d'entrée !!!
Résultat : s'ils reviennent, je les bourre dehors à coups de pieds dans le cul !!!
A partir du moment ou ce minimum de "savoir-vivre" n'existe plus, tu rentres dans l'anarchie la plus complète et la plus dévastatrice !
Alors, pour etre très clair : ils sont libres de vivre comme bon leur semble, sans savoir-vivre, sans respect et sans aucune politesse ! Quant à moi, je me sens libre de les prendre pour des gros cons !
C'est leur choix, qu'ils assument alors !!!


----------



## dude (24 Juillet 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Que la misère génère ce genre de comportement, c'est un fait. !  *



Ce n'est pas plutot la non-education??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En italie y'a une race de degenere avec des fringues moulant et des cheveux en pique le pire c'est k'ils sont cons leurs "femelles" sont violentes et repugnantes. Le chapeau reste que apres t'etre fait agresse par un de ces cretins et que tu vas au poste de police toute la duree de la deposition les flics te demandent s'ils sont albanais. C'est le clou ça, des fouteurs de merde bien italien et des flics qui ferment l'oeil a cause d'un racisme latent!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le manque d'education est la base de ce genre de merde


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est leur choix, qu'ils assument alors !!!
> 
> ...



Je ne vais pas me faire l'avocat de diable, j'exécre ce genre de personnes autant que toi, je pense. 
Mais ont-ils vraiment choisis ? C'est là toute la difficulté, les enfant vivent comme leur parents vivent, subissent un manque d'éducation, et seront à leur tour des "gros cons".

Mais s'ils avaient le choix, un vrai choix ?...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

Ma belle-fille est instit dans une institution spécialisée dans les "cas sociaux et difficiles" (enfants maltraités, en décrochage scolaire etc... etc...) - sa profession, elle la vit comme un sacerdoce - son seul but : aider les gamins à s'en sortir...
Régulièrement, elle est prise à partie à la sortie de l'école par certains "parents" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui lui reprochent d'avoir fait une "remontrance" à leur gosse alors qu'eux-memes sont en instance de passer devant le tribunal pour maltraitance !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle s'est fait gifler et insulter à plusieurs reprises et a toujours refusé de porter plainte considérant que la position difficile de ces parents constituait une excuse à leur violence !!!
Alors, je dis "stop" !!!
Qu'on leur bourre la gueule, qu'on les enferme et qu'on les fasse taire une bonne fois pour toutes !!!


----------



## Fulvio (24 Juillet 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ce n'est pas plutot la non-education???
> 
> ...



Effectivement, mais cette absence d'éducation semble plutôt typique des classes défavorisées (même si elle n'est ni systématique, ni exclusive à cette classe).

Bon voilà, tout ça n'est qu'un sentiment, une opinion personnelle, pas une mesure juste, c'est tout


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais ont-ils vraiment choisis ? C'est là toute la difficulté, les enfant vivent comme leur parents vivent, subissent un manque d'éducation, et seront à leur tour des "gros cons".
> Mais s'ils avaient le choix, un vrai choix ?...   *


Malheureusement pour moi, j'ai dépassé le stade de tenter de leur trouver des excuses ! 
Pour l'instant du moins !
Alors, le premier qui m'emmerdera encore, il en prendra plein la gueule compte tenu du fait qu'il n'y a que deux choses qu'ils comprennent :
1° les coups dans la gueule
2° les rediff de "c'est mon choix" dans lesquelles ils peuvent se contempler comme dans un miroir !!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Alors, je dis "stop" !!!
> Qu'on leur bourre la gueule, qu'on les enferme et qu'on les fasse taire une bonne fois pour toutes !!!
> 
> ...



Et on les met dans des ghettos, qui en feront des irrécupérables, des parias de la société ? La solution est certe facile et confortable. En tout cas elle ne me convient pas. 

Thebig, la société est composée de toutes sortes d'individus, et elle se doit de les *accompagner* , tout le monde a une place, plus ou moins enviable, mais chacun se doit de tenir compte du voisin, et oui, même si c'est un con, même si on a envie de le démolir, il est là,  il fait parti de notre société.

C'est vrai tout ça ce ne sont que des mots, et je pense qu'il est temps d'arrêter. Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



une arrête de coincée ?


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'on leur bourre la gueule, qu'on les enferme et qu'on les fasse taire une bonne fois pour toutes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un peu comme les SDF. A Nice, en période estivale, les services municipaux sont chargés deles expulser du centre-ville, afin de ne pas faire peur aux touristes (plutôt à leur porte-feuille). Effectivement, ils traînent au sol, ils se saoul au pinard et pisse sur les vitrines.
Est-ce vraiment la solution, ou cela ne va t-il pas accroître davantage la haine qu'ils peuvent avoir sur le système.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> ne confonds pas ta propre impuissance avec la vérité...  *


Tout-à-fait d'accord avec toi : je reste complètement impuissant et abasourdi face à ce problème que je ne maitrise absolument pas !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le pire, dans mon cas, c'est que je n'ai plus envie de tenter d'y comprendre quoi que ce soit !
Quant à "la vérité", elle est terrible : ils sont irrémédiablement "perdus et irrécupérables" - (c'est du moins "ma" vérité)


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quant à "la vérité", elle est terrible : ils sont irrémédiablement "perdus et irrécupérables"
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, ils sont déjà condamnés, n'en rajoutons pas


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est vrai tout ça ce ne sont que des mots, et je pense qu'il est temps d'arrêter. Qu'en penses-tu ?   *


Sage conseil Barbarella !!! Je me suis laissé emporté sur base de quelques "faits divers" ponctuels ... mes paroles ont dépassé ma pensée ...
Veuillez m'en excuser ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : un modérateur pourrait-il fermer ce thread svp ?


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *  mes paroles ont dépassé ma pensée ...
> Veuillez m'en excuser !
> 
> 
> ...



Pas d'excuses thebig. Il arrive à tout le monde d'avoir un comportement impulsif suite à une mésaventure.


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

Et si on allait boire un verre ,


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et si on allait boire un verre ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voilà la parole la plus sensée de ce thread !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Voilà la parole la plus sensée de ce thread !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Et tout est bien qui finit bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouf !


----------



## minime (24 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> j'amène la bouteille et les glaçons



Génial, moi j'amène mes nouveaux JBL de 900 watts (quelqu'un les a jetés sur mon balcon, et personne ne les réclame, je comprends pas), ça va chauffer jusqu'à pas d'heure !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> vous aimez le pastis?..j'amène la bouteille et les glaçons
> 
> 
> ...


Euh ! J'ai réussi à récupérer un bob Ricard ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ... de cette manière, vous me reconnaitrez de loin !!! Arfff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : qu'est-ce que je peux etre con parfois !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh ! J'ai réussi à récupérer un bob Ricard (
> 
> 
> ...



Le tour de France est passé en Belgique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *ps : qu'est-ce que je peux etre con parfois !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le tour de France est passé en Belgique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bis ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voir la citation de Coluche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et tout est bien qui finit bien
> 
> 
> ...


...avoue que je me suis quand meme bien décarcassé pour "remuer" un peu le forum en ces temps de vacances !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : excusez-moi un instant ....... DYLAN, viens ici tidju !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

Qu'est ce qu'ils sont beaux, ces gros smileys verts bien rigolards ... ça m'a bien manqué depuis hier !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Qu'est ce qu'ils sont beaux, ces gros smileys verts bien rigolards ... ça m'a bien manqué depuis hier !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



finissons sur ces sages paroles


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> *
> on peut le dire
> 
> 
> ...


Euh, avec glace s'il te plait !!! (je viens de jeter mon frigo par la fenetre et j'en manque !!!)


----------



## bouilla (24 Juillet 2003)

voyons voir .... vs avez les boissons...ENTENDU ! moi aussi je veux participer a c't' apéro !!

j'amene les frites, le saucisson, les canettes, le papier gras, et sans oublier la mayonnaise !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ummhh je suis pas très familier avec la poste de sortie moi, c'est par où déja


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> *
> ummhh je suis pas très familier avec la poste de sortie moi, c'est par où déja
> 
> 
> ...


...première porte à gauche ... tu peux pas te tromper, c'est celle ou y'a encore de la mayo collée dessus !!!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Arfff ! J'en cotoie tous les jours, mais c'est la première fois qu'il m'a été donné "d'admirer" un tel ramassis de vulgarité et de sans-gene !
> Comme Grib, j'ai eu pendant quelques mois des voisins de ce genre : engueulades permanentes, gosses qui hurlent, tapages en tous genres, maison taudisée en quelques semaines, barbec journalier sous mes fenetres, canettes lancées dans mon jardin.....
> Le gars, lui, un beauf de première avec marcel en nylon et bob ricard ne connaissait qu'une seule phrase : "je t'emmerde !!!" - à chaque fois qu'on essayait de discuter c'était : "je t'emmerde" et comme par hasard, le lendemain, soit j'avais un pneu crevé ou une griffe dans ma bagnole !!!
> ...



Tu as vécu a coté d'Alexandre-Benoit et Berthe Bérurier?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu as vécu a coté d'Alexandre-Benoit et Berthe Bérurier?
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...n'en rajoute pas ! J'ai honte de me relire !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

En plus, et sans le savoir, je suis peut-etre le "beauf" d'un de mes voisins !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : tiens, j'avais jamais pensé à ça !!!


----------



## dude (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En plus, et sans le savoir, je suis peut-etre le "beauf" d'un de mes voisins !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_nah nah nah t'est The Dude, t'es pas un beauf, t'es une icone pour des generations comme la mienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 

Moi je l'ai vu le bowling du film, j'y suis meme alle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comment ça hors-sujet????


----------



## melaure (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En plus, et sans le savoir, je suis peut-etre le "beauf" d'un de mes voisins !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il suffit de penser à ce que tu fais. Dans mon immeuble pas de problèmes, on fait tous attention et c'est le calme ... Je dirais même que les gens sont un peu trop distants ... Mais au moins personne ne gène les autres.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2003)

On est tous le con de quelqu'un...

" _l'intelligence c'est la chose la mieux répartie chez l'homme car quoi qu'il en soit pourvu il a toujours l'impression d'en avoir assez vu que c'est avec ca qu'il juge"_ 

Coluche


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * ls traînent au sol, ils se saoul au pinard et pisse sur les vitrines.  *



Bah, ca sert à ca les vacances, non?


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Résultat : s'ils reviennent, je les bourre dehors  *



il fallait lire: je les colle dehors. Venant du Big, la précision est importante.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *
> il fallait lire: je les colle dehors. Venant du Big, la précision est importante.  *


Arff !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> *
> t'es une icone pour des generations comme la mienne
> 
> 
> ...


...comme lu dans un post plus haut : "on est toujours l'iCONe de quelqu'un !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : merci dude !!!


----------



## gribouille (24 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'ai eu pendant quelques mois des voisins de ce genre : engueulades permanentes, gosses qui hurlent, tapages en tous genres, maison taudisée en quelques semaines, barbec journalier sous mes fenetres,*



Ah bah ceux là aussi je les avais, exactement les mêmes, mais en face de mes fenêtres situées de l'autre côté de l'appart, à l'opposé de mes raveurs beaufs, géographiquement... (j'étais cerné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

mais ils avaient aussi .... UN CHIEN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un de ces pit-bull avec une face de rizome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfermé sur la terasse pour éviter qu'il fasse chier son monde, il pleurait toute la journée, pissais sur cette terasse, posait la grosse comission sur les banquettes, s'acharnais sur la tour de linge (nippes plutôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). La femme tapais sur le môme, s'habillais comme Yolande dans les Deschiens et passais son reste de temps à vider les restes de repas dans une bassine qui traianais des semaines sur la dite terasse tout en lorgant au travers de mes fenêtres pour voir ce qui se passait chez moi. Le mari bourré à la Jeanlain, dormais parfois au volant de son camion en bas.

Un jour le gosse n'as plus été là. Puis les parents plusieurs mois après ne sont jamais revenus.... le chien seul à été embarqué par la SPA quelques temps après...
Reste la terasse encombrée de vieux frigos, d'un banc de muscu rouillé, de meubles entassés, de poubelles dépiotées, de vieilles casseroles... la tour à linge couchée et les fringues éparpillées... cela fais trois mois ou bien plus que c'est ainsi, la météo dégradant petit à petit tout ce fatras.
Le camion bariolé de tags embarqué par la fourrière...
Disparus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'étaient pas les plus bruyants... mais les lauréats de la crasse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela virais au comique parfois. La spécialité de la femelle du clan étais soit d'écouter toute la journée des disques de fanfare de cirque ou de défilés de majorettes, soit éructais des bruits rauques (comme les phoques dans les reportages de J.Y. Cousteau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) lorsqu'elle s'accouplait 
avec son routier, sur le lit près de la fenêtre, à la vue de tout le monde ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'ai pas retrouvé le smiley qui vomit).

Le jour ou j'ai vus le film italien "Bêtes, Sales et méchants" j'ai quand même jeté un il pour vérifier si ce n'étais pas les mêmes acteurs


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * Un jour le gosse n'as plus été là. Puis les parents plusieurs mois après ne sont jamais revenus.... *




Peut-être ont-ils été enlevé par des extra-terrestres? Si ca se trouve, ils éructent du côté d'Alpha du Centaure en ce moment. Dans pas longtemps ca va être le binz du côté du club 'Seti Mac G'.


----------



## gribouille (24 Juillet 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ce n'est pas plutot la non-education???
> 
> ...



Ah non mois aussi j'ai de fringues moulantes, les cheveux en pics et rouges... mais je ne suis pas ce genre de trucs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et je ne suis pas italien de sous marque


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

Arf ! Pour rester dans la bonne humeur, et en parlant de chien, j'ai un jour assisté à une scène dantesque chez mes fameux voisins qui eux, possédaient un berger allemand ma foi bien sympathique puisque généralement silencieux !!!
Comme ils n'avaient pas de voiture, je leur avais proposé de leur ramener quelques courses ... je sonne et la bonne femme (désolé, mais c'est ainsi) me fait rentrer dans ce qui, auparavant devait etre un salon...
La peur de ma vie : à peine rentré, ce chien immense se précipite sur moi en aboyant comme un dément, et je ne m'aperçois qu'en dernière minute qu'il est relié par sa laisse à un crochet entassé dans le mur près de l'immuable TV branchée immanquablement sur "c'est mon choix" !!! ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
La femme lui gueule dessus, pire que si c'était son gosse et comme il ne se taisait pas, elle ouvre un paquet que je venais de lui ramener (2 kilos de viande hachée si j'ai bon souvenir !), enfonce sa pogne dans la barbaque, en retire une énorme boule dont parfois, et depuis ce temps-là, il m'arrive de rever la nuit, la lance en direction du chien pour le calmer ... ... ... et ... ... ... ladite boule, de malencontreusement s'éclater sur la TV en explosant comme dans les meilleurs scènes d'Apocalypse Now, le ralenti en moins !!!
Le clébard, tout content de l'aubaine, non seulement ne se contenta pas de ramasser les morceaux, mais se mit à lécher le téléviseur qui n'en demandait pas temps...
A ce moment, la femme, devenant carrément hystéro saisit une casserole qui trainait nonchalamment sur une chaise, se précipita sur le molosse et lui asséna deux ou trois coups de ferraille sur la tronche, ce qui lui fit bien vite regagner la serpillière qui lui servait de panier...
Et, quand elle se retourna pour me parler, et bien, je n'étais plus là !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : j'ai revécu cette scène des dizaines de fois, et à chaque fois, j'en tremble encore !!!


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Heureusement que tu lui avais pas rapporter des boules de pétanques


----------



## gribouille (25 Juillet 2003)

mon dieu, ça me fait subitement penser à ce qu'il à du subire comme horreurs dans sa famille pour être tel qu'il est maintenant....

povre macinside......


----------



## gribouille (25 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *  et je ne m'aperçois qu'en dernière minute qu'il est relié par sa laisse à un crochet entassé dans le mur  *



Avec le plâtre qui s'effrite lentement, très lentement, mais sûrement, et le crochet qui sort de plus en plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Avec le plâtre qui s'effrite lentement, très lentement, mais sûrement, et le crochet qui sort de plus en plus
> 
> 
> ...








 Arrete krystof !!!!! Je viens de mouiller mon froc à retardement !!!


----------



## gribouille (25 Juillet 2003)

mmmmh même si le crochet se détache, je ne suis pas sur que l'instinct dicte subitement à l'annimal que cela est vraiment trop cachère depuis trop longtemps et que cela risque d'avoir trop le goût de vieux cahoutchouc craquelé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à moins qu'il soit nourris au yahourt depuis 3 mois... là ça boufferais n'importe quoi je crois en effet


----------



## aricosec (25 Juillet 2003)

derniere minute
.
plusieurs mail sont apparues sur le web du directeur
.
nous vous apprenons donc que vos réclamations ont aboutties,nous avons supprimé l'ibook de notre pentionnaire THEBIGLEBOWSKY,nous ne pouvons pas vous donner la date de sa guérison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.
ps : pour aricosec,avons bien reçu votre chéque ,l'hopital est heureux de votre don,nous pourrons le garder encore plusieurs moi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)




----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu n'as pas un " *iFroc* " comme tout le monde ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu n'as pas un " iFroc " comme tout le monde ici
> 
> 
> ...


...celui avec braguette à l'avant comme à l'arrière et à double zip combiné ????
...campagne de pub : l'iFroc, pas seulement pour les phoques !!!


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...celui avec braguette à l'avant comme à l'arrière et à double zip combiné ????
> ...campagne de pub : l'iFroc, pas seulement pour les phoques !!!
> 
> ...



Et avec une prise FireWire, pour ceux qu'on le feu au cul.


----------



## gribouille (25 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...celui avec braguette à l'avant comme à l'arrière et à double zip combiné ????
> ...campagne de pub : l'iFroc, pas seulement pour les phoques !!!
> 
> ...



méfie toi... le dernier qu'alèm à chopé qui portait ça, il à pris son ancien exctincteur transformé en méga propulseur à vaseline... pour pouvoir fourrer pleins de trucs à l'aise après.... SMG à été l'échantillon témoin pendant longtemps


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *
> méfie toi... le dernier qu'alèm à chopé qui portait ça, il à pris son ancien exctincteur transformé en méga propulseur à vaseline... pour pouvoir fourrer pleins de trucs à l'aise après.... SMG à été l'échantillon témoin pendant longtemps
> 
> 
> ...











 Je les ai vus !!!!!! meme qu'Alem se servait de SMG comme sac à main !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Avec le plâtre qui* s'effrite *lentement, très lentement, mais sûrement, et le crochet qui sort de plus en plus



normal pour un belge


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> normal pour un belge
> 
> 
> ...


...tu t'es transcendé là, Finn !!!!


----------



## gribouille (25 Juillet 2003)

imaginez que thebig aurais pus être transformé en Carbonate Flammande pour la soupe du chien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * imaginez que thebig aurais pus être transformé en Carbonate Flammande pour la soupe du chien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm ! des carbonades flamandes à la Rodenbach, bien saisies et dorées à l'extérieur et tendres et moelleuses à l'intérieur... ... si tendres et moelleuses qu'elles fondent dans la sauce qui les recouvre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 et tu voudrais donner ce mets de prince à ce clébard de con ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ... sacrilège !


----------



## kamkil (25 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En général, si l'on exclue les calembours foireux et les threads à connotation sexuelo-comiques, mon caractère me pousse vers des sujets fleurés du style "aimons-nous les uns les autres" (non jpmiss ! je n'ai pas dit les uns SUR les autres !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La vie est un long fleuve tranquille pour toi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est bien de positiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> *
> Ou tout au moins, je le pensais vraiment jusqu'à ce soir du 21 juillet 2003 ou, malheureusement, j'ai pris conscience de mes limites !
> Chaque année, pour le 21 juillet (FetNat belge), une grande soirée avec spectacle gratuit + feu d'artifice (bien évidemment
> 
> ...


...


> *
> ....Sauf ce dernier 21 juillet !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Le reve ne pouvait plus durer... c'etait trop beau... bienvenue dans le monde reel TheBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> *
> Mais, c'était sans compter sur quelques centaines de beaufs arrosés à la Kro, accoutrés en marcel et trainings, descendus de je ne sais ou, accompagnés de leur marmaille et de leurs "femelles" (malheureusement, je pèse mes mots ! ...si j'avais osé, j'aurais utilisé "truies"
> 
> 
> ...



Ca me rappelle les manouches de mon village ca... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Violences gratuites en tous genres... meme les flics ont peur d'eux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> *
> ...Et pas question "d'étrangers de type basanés" ou de "jeunes incontrolés" comme diraient certains, c'était de "bons belges et français", bien de chez nous, venus se divertir en famille (
> 
> 
> ...



La region est pas tres fortunee je crois savoir... Le chomage et la misere on sait jamais ce que ca peut donner...
Et puis comme tu le precise ils sont venus en groupe, pas bon ca. Pris un par un ils auraient ptet pas oser faire les choses qu'il ont faites. L'escalade est plus facile en groupe, chacun fait plus que l'autre pour prouver au "clan" qu'il vaut quelque chose. Ca peut se retrouver au bar d'une certaine facon mais on sait generalement ou s'arreter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> *
> En bref, un spectacle lamentable d'éructations et de débauche incontrolable !
> Je me suis fait craché dessus et insulté par un gamin qui devait avoir tout au plus 10 ans parce que
> c'était au moins la 10ième fois qu'il me refilait un coup de coude dans l'estomac en gesticulant comme un possédé et que je lui avais demandé gentiment de se calmer...!!! ... et quand la famille est arrivée au grand complet, j'ai préféré me tirer (courageux, mais pas téméraire !!!)
> ...













T'a fait preuve d'une patience et d'une sagesse extreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eviter le conflit c'est pas forcement faire preuve de faiblesse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'es pas decu quand meme de pas avoir giffler le mouflet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> *
> Et c'est à ce moment-là que j'ai basculé : moi, qui d'habitude aime tout le monde, qui trouve toujours mille et une excuses pour expliquer tel ou tel comportement, j'ai eu brusquement des envies de meurtres, des envies de les frapper, de gifler autant leurs femmes que leurs gosses imbéciles, de shooter dans leurs gros bides bien gras, en un mot, de les anéantir !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ya surement une explication 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une mauvaise education a mon avis et un milieu tres defavoriser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est quand meme triste quand on y pense que ces gens ne realiserons ptet jamais qu'ils sont des gros cons et des gros beaufs qui auront gacher leur existence sur terre a faire chier les autres plutot qu'a se faire des amis et decouvrir la beauter du monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Je me suis marrer comme une baleine pendant 5min a ce passage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_



> *
> A ce moment, et si j'en avais eu les moyens, je crois bien que j'aurais "tiré dans le tas"...!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Toujours avoir un fusil a eau sur soit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








> *
> C'est affreux me direz-vous ! Et bien, ce qui est encore plus affreux, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, après plus de 48 heures de mures réflexions sur ma réaction qu'au début je croyais purement épidermique, j'en viens à me dire que je déteste ces gens, cette masse imbécile de beaufs, de connasses et de rejetons, nourris au barbec et abreuvés de piquette, venus semer la merde gratuitement et sans raisons...*


Leurs raisons sont ptet pas apparentes... Prendre leur pied en buvant et en se sentant superieurs aux autres l'instant d'une soiree ca les aides a ne pas voir l'horrible veriter a savoir que leur mort est ineluctable et qu'il ne laisseront pas un bon souvenir derriere eux...


> *
> Jamais je n'aurais cru qu'un jour cela m'arriverait et il fallait que j'en parle ici, dans le Bar, lieu de liberté s'il en est...*







Ca soulage de partager son experience avec des gens moins cons que la moyenne, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











> *
> Ma crainte à l'heure actuelle : de faire l'amalgame entre ce que pudiquement on appelle le quart-monde et les déshérités de notre système qui méritent respect et assistance, et cette bande de dégénérés et de fouteurs de merde que l'on voit de plus en plus au coin de nos rues !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Faudrait etre mere theresa ou soeur emmanuelle (pas encore morte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour aider ce genre de personnes qui ne veulent pas d'aide. Je pense qu'ils sont repechables avec de gros moyens mais je suis pas sur qu'ils en valent la peine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









> *
> Je n'attend aucune réaction à ce thread ... il fallait simplement que je couche ce coup de gueule dans un post pour le dédramatiser un peu !!!
> *


Ne pas reagir a un tel thread de TheBig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Impossible et les 5 en une journee sont la pour le prouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> *
> Je m'en excuse !
> 
> *



On ne t'en veut pas


----------



## Foguenne (25 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...Prendre leur pied en buvant...   *



Je m'appele Paul Foguenne et je suis alcoolique.


----------



## kamkil (25 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je m'appele Paul Foguenne et je suis alcoolique.
> 
> ...



Tiens c'est ce que ma mere devrait aller dire chez les AA...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

posté par kamkil :
Ca soulage de partager son experience avec des gens moins cons que la moyenne, hein   
----------------------------





 ...est-ce vrai ce qu'on dit : que le 22/05/2001 la moyenne de la connerie sur MacGé a fortement augmentée ?????


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *  j'ai eu brusquement des envies de meurtres, des envies de les frapper, de gifler...
> *



Thebig cadidat aux prochaines élections?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> Thebig cadidat aux prochaines élections?
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrrffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : je rigole parce que ça doit etre marrant, mais malheureusement, je ne parviens pas à l'ouvrir !!!


----------



## dude (25 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'ai eu brusquement des envies de meurtres, des envies de les frapper, de gifler...
> *



J'ai envie de faire ça avec un "ami" de ma petite copine... Pov' con, sale frustré.. Excusez moi pour cette violence et cette vulgarite mais cette personne depasse carrement les bornes, j'ai envie de le... de lui.... enfin bon passons.. Les cons sont partout malheuresement, ecoutons les sages paroles de brassens...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (25 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thebig cadidat aux prochaines élections?
> 
> ...



Comme dirait TheBig : "Arrfffff !!!!!"


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens c'est ce que ma mere devrait aller dire chez les AA...   *



Ta mère s'appelle aussi Paul Foguenne?!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> je ne parviens pas à l'ouvrir !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Normalement c'est la vidéo (en real player) de la baffe de Bayrou aux présidentielles 2002. Malheureusement je n'ai pas pu verrifier si ca marchait: avec le firewall du boulot, impossible d'avoir du streaming et impossible de telecharger real one player  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Si ca se trouve le lien est mort (paix a son âme)


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comme dirait TheBig : "Arrfffff !!!!!"
> 
> ...



Ah donc ca marche!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Normalement c'est la vidéo (en real player) de la baffe de Bayrou aux présidentielles 2002. Malheureusement je n'ai pas pu verrifier si ca marchait: avec le firewall du boulot, impossible d'avoir du streaming et impossible de telecharger real one player
> 
> ...



c'est çà effectivement, enfin faut se farcir les coulisses de la campagne des élections présidentielles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non seulement on touche à un sujet sensible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais en plus je ne vois pas trop ce que çà vient faire dans ce sujet qui me semblait reparti sur de bonnes bases après un moment houleux


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2003)

Bah c'etait juste pour deconner a propos de la baffe. Rien de politique la dedans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais si tu veux effacer mon message ca ne me vexera pas


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est çà effectivement, enfin faut se farcir les coulisses de la campagne des élections présidentielles
> 
> ...



Finn, tu chipotes un peu là, non ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * Bah c'etait juste pour deconner a propos de la baffe. Rien de politique la dedans
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il n'y a aucun doute sur tes intentions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simplement, ce genre de messages est une base idéale de dérapage... Il suffit que le troll de service passe, que quelques personnes lui sautent sur le râble, et c'est parti pour un sujet qui part en c***lles et qui ne tarde pas à être fermé...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Finn, tu chipotes un peu là, non ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ouais Finn !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et ce pauvre jpmiss qui doit etre recroquevillé dans son coin en se rongeant les ongles maintenant !!! Tu y penses !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Il n'y a aucun doute sur tes intentions
> 
> ...








Il est bien le nouveau modo du bar non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez j'y retourne, j'ai une news à faire sur Warcraft III Frozen Zone


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> Simplement, ce genre de messages est une base idéale de dérapage...*


...ici, tous les messages, du plus sérieux au plus débile sont des bases idéales de dérapages !!! Arffff ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : inutile de me demander de sortir, c'est déjà fait !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ouais Finn !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh une baffe de temps à autres hein ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas toi qui dira le contraire ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (j'ai des révélations par des étudiants en fac belge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> (j'ai des révélations par des étudiants en fac belge
> 
> 
> ...








 Racontes, vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_je reste_


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ta mère s'appelle aussi Paul Foguenne?!
> 
> ...



Si c'est le cas, ça doit-être une femme bien la maman à Kamkil.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il est bien le nouveau modo du bar non ?
> 
> ...








 O'scours laissez-moi partiiir !!!

Je faisais que passer je vous assure... La porte? Au fond à gauche c'est juste? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Pis d'abord Finn tu me rends mon CD, nan, Frozen Throne c'est à moi, tu touches pas, na 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (26 Juillet 2003)

La porte était fermée de l'extérieur, Bérounet... Heureusement, je viens te sauver !


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *----------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas poster ce jour la, faut chercher ailleurs


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si c'est le cas, ça doit-être une femme bien la maman à Kamkil.
> 
> ...



Tiens, j'ai un frere cacher maintenant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> Si c'est le cas, ça doit-être une femme bien la maman à Kamkil.
> 
> 
> ...


...de toutes manières, toutes les mamans sont des femmes bien !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...de toutes manières, toutes les mamans sont des femmes bien !!!
> 
> 
> ...



tu dines chez elle, ce soir


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...de toutes manières, toutes les mamans sont des femmes bien !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, ça se voit que tu les connais pas toutes... 
Je précise ma pensée ou pas ? 
Bien obligé sinon je passe pour un rabat-joie. En fait, je pense aux allocations famille nombreuse et à certaines "#" qui maltraitent leurs gosses (j'en connais malheureusement plus d'une). Désolé de me faire l'avocat du "diable ?", mais ça me toumente tellement que je ne peux pas laisser dire ça (mes plus plates excuses, thebig) 

Euh, je précise que je ne connais rien de la famille de Kamkil


----------



## anntraxh (26 Juillet 2003)

non, tu n'es pas un rabat-joie, guytantakul, tu as raison, une mère "biolologique" n'est pas forcément une "maman" ... et les femmes qui enfantent ne sont pas toujours des "mères" ... !


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> *Euh, je précise que je ne connais rien de la famille de Kamkil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca vaut ptet mieux pas pour ta sante mentale


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * non, tu n'es pas un rabat-joie, guytantakul, tu as raison, une mère "biolologique" n'est pas forcément une "maman" ... et les femmes qui enfantent ne sont pas toujours des "mères" ... !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans certains cas on appelle ca des avortements avortes


----------



## guytantakul (26 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca vaut ptet mieux pas pour ta sante mentale
> 
> ...



T'inquiète pas à ce sujet (la corruption a déjà eu lieu il y a belle lurette). Alors, ta sur est célibataire, mmmh ?


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * En bref, un spectacle lamentable d'éructations et de débauche incontrolable !
> 
> Ma crainte à l'heure actuelle : de faire l'amalgame entre ce que pudiquement on appelle le quart-monde et les déshérités de notre système qui méritent respect et assistance, et cette bande de dégénérés et de fouteurs de merde que l'on voit de plus en plus au coin de nos rues !!!
> 
> ...



Vois-tu the big, j'ai pris du temps pour réagir à ce sujet, que je trouve bien triste.
Moi, macelene, maman de trois enfants en pleine construction, en plein formatage de leur vie, je suis appeurée, par ce que nous nous renvoie comme images, cette nouvelle société (de merde).
Tous les jours qui passent je me remet en question quant à l'éducation ( l'élevage) de mes enfants.
C'est un travail très difficile, les clefs m'ont été transmises par ma mère et mon père, et je dois les adapter, à cette société, et crois moi ce n'est pas facile. je sais que tu le sais.
Mais mes nombreux changements de villes, m'ont fait voir des différences incroyables.
J'ai le sentiment de devoir me protéger tout le temps et de fait les protéger eux aussi.
Je passe du temps à parler, à partager, à donner, à expliquer, enfin le boulot d'une mère. Note que le papa, même travaillant comme un fou, participe grandement à expliquer ces dérapages que tu viens de nous conter.






 Je suis triste de d'avoir à laisser un monde ce cette bétise, à mes (nos) enfants et j'espère de tout mon coeur, que nos enfants prendront conscience du côté sacré de la VIE. Et surtout à savoir faire la différence entre les gens, ceux qui ont besoin qu'on les écoute et ceux que l'on doit ignorer.
Regarder la ligne bleue de l'horizon.
LA VIE  est si courte parfois, qu'il ne faut pas la Gâcher.


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens, j'ai un frere cacher maintenant
> 
> ...



Un frère 'cacher' (Ka-chè-re) ou un frère 'caché' (Ka-ché)?! Parce que là c'est totalement différent....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En discutant avec mes enfants ce week end, je me suis aperçu que la vision (un peu apocalyptique il est vrai !) que j'ai de l'époque actuelle ne correspondait absolument pas avec la vision qu'ils en ont !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils vivent avec les avantages et les inconvénients de leur génération, sans trop se poser de questions existentielles comme si le manque de référence à une autre époque les aidait à mieux comprendre les choses !
Il est vrai, que, contrairement à moi, ils ne peuvent pas dire : "c'était mieux ou c'était pire avant !" - Seraient-ce donc mes références à une époque à présent révolue qui faussent mon appréciation de l'époque actuelle ???


----------



## barbarella (28 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> - Seraient-ce donc mes références à une époque à présent révolue qui faussent mon appréciation de l'époque actuelle ???
> 
> 
> ...



Il faudra en parler avec eux dans trente ans, et aussi en parler avec leurs enfants, cela pourrait-être intéressant. Quoiqu'il en soit, les époques, c'est comme l'âge, chacun a ses avantages et ses inconvénients.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il faudra en parler avec eux dans trente ans*


Euh ! si ça ne te dérange pas, Barbarella, je préfèrerais dans 10 ou 15 ans, parce que, dans trente ans je vagabonderais probablement sur les chemins de traverse de l'éternité...


----------



## barbarella (28 Juillet 2003)

Sans vraiment de rapport direct, mais c'est intéressant :

le père s'habitue à devoir traiter son fils d'égal à égal et à craindre ses enfants, le fils s'égale à son père, n'a plus honte de rien et ne craint plus ses parents, parce qu'il veut être libre ; le métèque [563a] s'égale au citoyen et le citoyen au métèque, et la même chose pour l'étranger. 
C'est bien ce qui se passe, dit-il. 
À tout cela, dis-je, s'ajoutent encore ces petits inconvénients : le professeur, dans un tel cas, craint ses élèves et les flatte, les élèves n'ont cure de leurs professeurs, pas plus que de tous ceux qui s'occupent d'eux ; et, pour tout dire, les jeunes imitent les anciens et s'opposent violemment à eux en paroles et en actes, tandis que les anciens, s'abaissant au niveau des jeunes, se gavent de bouffoneries [563b] et de plaisanteries, imitant les jeunes pour ne pas paraître désagréables et despotiques. 

Platon 

*PLATON (427-347) *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> PLATON (427-347)  *


Euh Barbarella ! J'ai essayé de l'appeler pour lui demander quelques précisions, mais c'est un faux numéro que tu as affiché !!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juillet 2003)

Mais nan, faut d'abord faire l'indicatif de la Grèce, voyons...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * Mais nan, faut d'abord faire l'indicatif de la Grèce, voyons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...et encore, il faudrait connaitre en plus la région !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On me conseille de chercher "Santique" dans le bottin, mais je ne trouve pas !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Août 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je précise que je ne connais rien de la famille de Kamkil



Elle est sympa maman Kamkil ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Y a quoi à bouffer en septembre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ( je suis moins lourd que çà Kamkil je précise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

